# Seniors and higher protein food



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

I recently read that many senior German Shepherds need a higher protein food as they age to prevent wt loss, strengthen immune system , etc. This was new to me....I have not consulted with the vet on this yet. Thought I would check in here and see what the experts can tell me.
My senior girl is nearly 10. She has arthritis (managed with Previcox) and recently was diagnosed with Rocky Mtn Spotted Tick Fever (no symptoms that we can note, liver values and kidney functions are good) and is being treated with Doxycycline for 2 months then a blood test to see how it is responding. She is fairly active with several walks daily. I mostly let her exercise at her own pace. A little ball play, etc. She does still play some with the younger dog but she is showing her age for sure. 
Any ideas on the benefits of a higher protein food? Oh yeah her weight is about right. She is a large girl, tall and long really way oversize for the breed standard. She is the result of some poor back yard breeding and was adopted years ago from a rescue in Utah. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know about Shepherds in particular but both my last two dogs got higher protein as they got older, my Golden especially seemed to need it. She started to lose weight (she was already slim) as she got to be a senior and we could not find a medical cause, it turned out she just needed a higher protein/calorie food. I switched to a higher protein food and then eventually switched to grain-free as suggested by my vet. I switched to a grain/potato free diet because potatoes can aggravate arthritis which both my dogs had. I also used immune supplements with my Golden as my vet felt she had immune issues. I gave my other dog the same diet, he was 2 years older than my Golden and he did very well on the diet and although he was a good weight at the start and I gave him the same amount of the higher calorie/protein food he never gained too much extra weight or anything.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

thanks for these tips. I did not know that about potatoes aggravating arthritis!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

What food did you use for the potato and grain free diet??


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that ChicagoCanine feeds Instinct (by Nature's Variety), which is what I feed my 15 year old Beagle/Spaniel. I was feeding her NB Fish/Sweet potato only, but I found that she did better when I increased her protein and fat by feeding her Instinct. The formula of Instinct I feed is 35% protein and 22% fat. 

(I actually feed a mix of 80% Instinct and 20% NB Fish/Sweet Potato, which seems to be the perfect blend for my dog.)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I feed Chama a mix of Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and Orijen Senior. She also gets a bit of raw.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

My 10 yr old GSD has mild arthritis and had ACL surgery a while back. I've been feeding her Orijen adult regular for about a year now and she's doing fantastic. She acts younger than ever, excellent weight, and seems to have built up some more muscle. I only regret not learning about this stuff sooner. Wish I could take back the several years I had her on Science Diet senior.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep it's Nature's Variety Instinct chicken.
There is also a food called Great Life Grain and Potato Free which my vet suggested but I haven't tried it for my dogs.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Hmmmm.... I didn't know about the arthritis and potato connection. 

Sheba has arthritis in her back and was on Nature's Variety Instinct up to about a month ago. As I am currently able to get Wellness Core at a greatly reduced price (current bag was just almost free), I switched her over to Core. Even with giving her 2 Dasaquin/MSM a day she is a lot stiffer. I wonder if that could be some of the difference. Crap, I just opened the new bag of Core.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the "common knowledge"



> Quote:
> 
> White (not sweet) potatoes, tomatoes, sweet and hot peppers, eggplant, tomatillos, tamarios, pepinos, pimentos, paprika, cayenne, and Tabasco sauce are classified as nightshade foods. The ongoing question is, "Do nightshade vegetables increase joint problems such as arthritis?" The controversy stems from alkaloids, a particular compound found in nightshade foods. Whether alkaloids can contribute to joint damage is not clear from current levels of research. Some researchers have speculated that nightshade alkaloids can contribute to excessive loss of calcium from bone and excessive depositing of calcium in soft tissue. For this reason, these researchers have recommended elimination of nightshade foods from the meal plans of all individuals with osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, or other joint problems like gout.
> 
> ...


http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.jsp?grpId=-1&articleId=281474977463775

When I've searched for the actual research (the studies, who did it, who funded the research, was it replicated, etc), I haven't found enough that satisfies a scientific query.

That said, if I can eliminate entirely or cut back potatoes, tomatoes, bell peppers, and other foods that I might have been inclined to feed to my dog who has some arthritis, why not? It doesn't hurt anything. I've found a potato-free food I like quite a lot. (But I also need this because Camper is allergic to pototoes, and I don't want him snacking on runaway kibble and having a reaction). It does have tomato pomace in it, so it's not a perfect food from an "avoiding all nightshades" perspective. But it's good for us. 

But honestly, if I were feeding Orijen Fish which has potato, and my dog were doing great on it, I wouldn't worry about the potato because it's a nightshade. All of those O3s are so good for an arthritic dog. 

The Arthritis Foundation gives provides info on what it considers worth eating if a human has arthritis. There's lots of cross-over food here that we should consider for our furry kids:

http://www.arthritis.org/arthritis_today_nutrition.php


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. She appears to be doing as well on the Core as she was on Instinct....except that I have seen a marked decline in her ability to get around. Don't know if that is the food, the cold or just age related decline. Yet tonight she pulled me down the street on our walk. <sigh> I wish she could tell me.


----------

